# Drawing critique please?



## lyssabear (Feb 18, 2011)

those are really good, i quite like them gj!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No critique from me, they are excellent!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I love them!!! the horse is amazing and you ONLY SPENT TEN MINUTES ON IT!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Juniormylove,

If these represent your first attempts at drawing they are remarkably good for such. The horse has a nice quality of being more detailed in some areas and then cascading down into the chest which is less detailed and the placement of your signature becomes part of the drawing. It is a good work for 10 minutes.
What I recommend is that until you have a real feel for the anatomy of the horse, you want to block out the placement of the parts that are symmetrical on each side of the face correctly, along the long axis of the horse's nose.

So you kind of draw a long line at whatever angle the horses' head is at, and this represents the very center of the long nose. Then, draw a cossing line at the nostril location and another at the eye location. The eyes are about 1/3 the way down the head, and the nostril almost at the end. If the head is at an angle, then the crossing line must be at the correscponding angle. If you draw a cross, then rotate it in space (in 3D) then you must think about how the cross lines will change. You are drawing the face in space, so you must draw these perpendicular crossing lines at angles to make it look like it exhists in space. Once you do that, you will be able to place the eyes ON these line and then be sure that they will read correctly. If not, then it looks to the viewer like one eye is above the other.

Your sketch has this problem, inthe ears, too. So, using the crossing line framework to help with that.

With the eyes, well they're just plain good!!! remember the eye is a sphere, so shade the white of the eye just as you would any sphere.
n YOu very well captured the way the upper lid of the eye will change subtley it's shape when the eyeball is rolled to look upward, such as for Ruth.
The detail in the iris is fantastic!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

These aren't my first drawings ever, just in a long long time. Usually I take more time on it and *hopefully* have slightly better anatomy but I just wanted to get something done here, lol.
Some older drawings:








(I keep meaning to go back and fix the eye but I never have)










My most recent, from Decemberish








[feel free to critique those as well, I still have them and I'm open to suggestions]

I feel like I should probably sketch out what I'm going to do before I do it, to help with getting proportions and such...as it is now I just draw the eye and then work outwards haha.

Thank you on the eyes  I used to be HORRIBLE at them [they were all just a generic looking circle haha] so I'm kind of happy now.


----------

